# NY Sheep & Wool Festival



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I had the pleasure to go to this fair this year and I have to say that it was one of the best things I've ever done for myself in a very long time. I wanted to share some of the pictures I took there. I hope you enjoy them and I hope I'm posting this in the right spot. 

It was a great day. I have more pictures but I'm not sure how many we are allowed to post.

Anita


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, great pictures. I had a great time too.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Wow, great pictures. I had a great time too.


Were you there!? How is it that I didn't see you among the hundreds of people there. 

Anita


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW! What kind of wool does the "Rasta lambh" produce? Looks like really long fibers but so curly! Great weekend. Joan 8060


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

I was there too. The last pic needs a new title as it is not a sheep but a Cashmer goat. But don't you just want to put your fingers into his locks? I know you didn't buy everything since I got my fair share, but I did some damage. How about you?


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I went too. Such a beautiful day. Products were good. Yarn prices seemed a little high from last year but the Llamas and Alpacas were fun to watch and talk to. I went on Sunday. Heard it was really busy on Sat. Just love the show. A few years ago, my new knitting friend says "Want to go to the Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool show. I thought, what in the world do I want to go see sheep and other animals but I said okay and went with her. WOW, was I surprised. I thought she took me to heaven. Been going ever since with my DIL and she won't miss it either. It's a good time together. Guess next year we need to put name tags on or a tag that says "KP" so we can introduce ourselves.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I was there both days. What a blast!! Got lots and lots of goodies too!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Cashmere goat I know, but Rhasta Lahmb fit better for my wording. LOL

I love this show so much. I needed to do something good for myself and this was just the 'kick' I needed. I'm sorry I didn't know who people were it would have been fun to see some of my online friends. There were also people who had Ravelry buttons on, but I don't know where they got them either. 

I could barely afford the gas and tolls to get there so other than a soda I bought nothing I'm ashamed to say. But I got to talk to the animals. Ha ha. I also found out that my spinning wheel is not dead, it just has a screw loose! I met so many wonderful people and vow from this moment on, rain or shine I will go again next year.

Anita


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Sorry, I thought you didn't know it wasn't a sheep. I do wildlife rehab and you wouldn't believe the critters bring to me thinking they are something they are not. Example: a woman brought me a "Flying Squirell", only to her amazement and discomfort to find she had actually brought me Silver Haired Bat!! What a hoot, thought she was going to have a heart attack in my kitchen. All was well with the bat and the woman by the time she left.

So, now that you know your wheel isn't dead, what are you going to spin? Do you need any fiber? I think I may have some. Treadle away my dear and make something cool or warm.
I spin too, and have loads of fiber, but still purchased yarn. Like I needed more. I'll just call it insulation and hope we have a cold winter


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I also used the term Llama for Alpaca and visa versa. LOL 

I will be on a mission to find the right type of screw for the hinge on my wheel. Maybe this weekend. I'm trying to get a Tree of Life Afghan made for my niece who just got married. And tonight I will finish a little baby afghan for a dear friend who just had a baby boy on Oct. 2. So much knitting, so little time. Haha.

But I hear that wheel calling me....

Anita


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Please post more!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Addition to stash!!!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I was there satuday with my oldest DD and both GDs. It was wonderful. The day was just perfect. I had to work Saturday morning,so we got a late start. I really wish that I cold have gone both days.
Got some pretty yarn ,and some Garys pickles best part was that my 11 year old GD was fascinated with everything. Another yarn junkie in the making Lol!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW Barbara Ann you cleaned up! Nice going! I wish I could have done the same. If I ever win the Lotto I will buy a house just for my "SABLE"! LOL (Stash Acquisition Beyone Life Expectancy)

Anita


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Goodness, Barbara Ann, compared to you I was significantly restrained in my purchases, of course, my husband was with me too <G>. Have to say that, other than a few of the vendors I knew that I stopped and spoke with, the only person I saw that I knew was Jenny Backridges from Vermont. We hadn't seen one another in a few years, so it was good to see and hug her again. I did buy a hank of red, white and blue sock yarn to knit socks for hubby to go with his Fire Department uniform for next Fourth of July, a half pound of Polwarth wool (love to spin the stuff, never can find it, so bought it while I could) and a new drive band for my spinning wheel. Must have bought something else, but I can't remember at the moment. I did, however, come home with money still in hand (we went to Vermont on Sunday). Although we nearly didn't get home, going up the Taconic at dusk two deer ran across the highway right in front of us. Himself stopped the car less than 6 feet from the second one.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm, a screw loose, that may be the problem with my mind....


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Hmmm, a screw loose, that may be the problem with my mind....


Hahahaha it is with mine for sure!

Anita


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Mousepotato,
I saw that red white and blue yarn . How cool was that? My one GD loved it but I didn't think that she would weR the socks so I passed on it.
I was pretty frugal. Three skeins of lambs pride worsted and three skein of some really pretty lambs wool that I'm going to use to make some felted kindle and iPad cases for Christmas gifts.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Mousepotato,
I saw that red white and blue yarn . How cool was that? My one GD loved it but I didn't think that she would weR the socks so I passed on it.
I was pretty frugal. Three skeins of lambs pride worsted and three skein of some really pretty lambs wool that I'm going to use to make some felted kindle and iPad cases for Christmas gifts.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Yes, I should have bought the one with the three mini skeins to make flaglike socks, but he was pleased with what I got (the one that was ragg wool style, tweedy). I want to see the Fire Chief's face when he sees them. Of course, that means I'll probably end up with requests, too <G>.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well keep in mind, Nov 3 & 4 is the NE fiber festival at the Big E fairgrounds. I've never been, but was told it is great with a lot of the same vendors as Rhinebeck. I'm going on Saturday to check it out.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Well keep in mind, Nov 3 & 4 is the NE fiber festival at the Big E fairgrounds. I've never been, but was told it is great with a lot of the same vendors as Rhinebeck. I'm going on Saturday to check it out.


Where is it?

Anita


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Well keep in mind, Nov 3 & 4 is the NE fiber festival at the Big E fairgrounds. I've never been, but was told it is great with a lot of the same vendors as Rhinebeck. I'm going on Saturday to check it out.
> ...


West Springfield, MA, at the Eastern States Exposition Grounds. Depending on where you are in New York, best way to get there is I-90 to MA Exit 4, south on I-91 to Exit 8, second right off the roundabout and follow that street up to the Gate 9 entrance. NEFF is held in the Mallory Arena just inside Gate 9. Last year parking was right outside the arena. Bear in mind that this is nowhere as large as Rhinebeck is, but it's a nice show.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm not sure I will go. Weather is playing a factor in decisions for this weekend. If we get a visit from Sandy, I think I'll stay home and out of the rain.

Anita


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

aknitter said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > aknitter said:
> ...


I wish I knew you wanted to go. No one here ever wants to go so I would have been by myself no fun in that so I did not go. We could have hooked up and not spent anything together but I bet we would have had fun. Next year...


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

mama879 said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > mousepotato said:
> ...


Count me in! I'd love it.

You can never go to too many fairs, shows, garage sakes & thrift stores especially if it involves yarn & live stock. Haha

Anita


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

aknitter said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > aknitter said:
> ...


Tell me about it, we've already got the generator up and ready to run. Me, I'm going to the Gathering which is in western CT beginning Friday. They tell us that the hotel has generators, which won't help much if the roads are closed <G>.


----------

